# Jd 928e leaking gas



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi everyone , l have a 15+ year old 928e that is leaking gas from the carb.l had gas in the oil (changed it) and had gas pour out the rear. l ordered a new float needle.The needle the dealer gave me is not quite the original. The opposite side of the original point slides up and down and where you slide it in does not have the tiny seal that sits in the bottom of the plastic shaft. I am now waiting for what l hope is the new float needle and l ordered a new gasket for the float bowl and small O ring( it looked pretty worn). It should be obvious l am an rookie but do not mind getting my hands dirty. The problem is getting the right parts ,,, there are sooo many different carbs.these are the specs off my motor:
John deere 928e 
briggs and stratton carb (figured out it was a Nikki model)
serial :À 1516YD97216
MODEL: 20M114
TYPE: 0133E1
CODE: 080516YD
Thanks in advance for any advice you can share. My Ariens 2019 30 EFI is in the shop as of today...grrrr.


----------



## casinoclown (Oct 6, 2020)

Also motor ghastly sticker 13.50 and 305cc


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The float needle valve rule is, if the tip of the needle valve is metal, you have a synthetic rubber seat, if the tip of the needle valve is rubber you have a bare metal seat, BUT NOT BOTH.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

seems the dealer gave me the wrong needle. When l receive the original with the rubber tip l will remove the metal one and the seal and just install the new one. Also l noticed the original needle is not perfectly round and the part that attaches to the float moves. The bottom of the plastic shaft where the needle sits is plastic looks like all plastic, not metal.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

update...ordered a new carb on amazon...should solve my problems...


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Udate ... received the new carb..about 60$, straight swap and runs great! No leaking gas !!! just had to drill out the small plastic bushing where the governor arm hooks on the carb, it was a little too small. Might have an issue with the primer bulb but it started easily with the electric start and ran like new, l did not try the pull cord ...was too happy haha.
Autokay carb ,for model 20M114. iIt came with everything you need.
Thanks for all your advice .
Ps: a word of advice , check/change your oil immediately if you are leaking gas from your carburator...my oil was full of gas !


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Update...just tried out my 928e with a good amount of snow, drifts up to about a foot and more. Starts ok, no leaking gas and no surging, running smooth.. BUT..when l hit some compacted snow it wants to die. I have to feather it through the snow piles. The only adjustment l made on the new carb was to drill out a little a plastic clip where the governor arm is attached. This is a common modification on this carb according to many comments.Is it possible that the hole is still too tight and the arm is not responding properly ? Other then that it sounds like a new machine. I have to baby this until the end of winter. ( Seems my 2 1/2 year old Ariens deluxe 30 efi will not get the parts needed for about 3 more months due to supply problems)...


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

That was my first thought. Loosen it up. Check governor working.


----------

